# URGENT-> suggest divx dvd player



## Jags (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi guys

I want to buy a divx-dvd player within Rs3500..
dnt have much idea about which features shud I look for, so need to guys to guide me with that too.
all i know is I DONT need HDMI. Player should be capable of giving out good sound, good picture quality and should play divx-video of all formats.

plz give some suggestions as festive season is goin on and i dnt want to miss on discounts offered..

BTW which is better out of two: sony or philips..??

thanx


----------



## arunks (Oct 21, 2007)

go for passion portable dvd player with 7" screen in rs.4999


----------



## anand1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Go for Philips. But before buying look for the product support the company provides is in your town or not.


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> go for passion portable dvd player with 7" screen in rs.4999


any other model they have within my range.. i dnt need portability
nd how much waarnty do they give ??



			
				anand1 said:
			
		

> Go for Philips. But before buying look for the product support the company provides is in your town or not.


I read it on another thread that they give hell loads of trouble..
which model do u have..n how long has it been ??


----------



## arunks (Oct 21, 2007)

passion is cheap brand.. i dont think so that there is some warranty.. i was suggesting if u want portable in cheap price,,
if u dont want to go for portable then buy any good company like videocon or sony


----------



## vikasg03 (Oct 31, 2007)

todays rate of phillips dvd player dvp 5051 with 7.1 speaker+ dix x support , in bangalore big bazar and other electronics  shop is 2900 Rs with bill.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ hey is it With 7.1 Speaker system ???? :-0


----------



## vikasg03 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes. the only one with 7.1 speaker system. up to deewali offer


----------



## bonny72 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dear users , last week i went bigbazar, i saw PASSION DVD PLAYER only Rs.1399. i tested it with USB pen drive and DVD with all format video.
*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/b2c/zmenuHandling.do?query_star=600108367&category=*&x =20&y=5&query=600108367*&min=0&max=0&min1=&max1=&r efsite=internalmailer_11&adunit=homepage&channel=m ailer
By look it is good, finishing it like branded dvd player, doesn't look like chines player, size is like Phillips 3166. it is only 1.8kg. front side four buttons open, play, ff, bw , back side it has all ports like standard DVD player has. it is true 5.1 DVD player, It has progressives Scan returns on it but i think when i played some low resolution video' i can clearly seen pixels, well in Rs.1399 it is best dvd player, i played lots of movies, even DVDs are working fine, and it has 6months warranty too,

List file format it supported.

DivX yes
Xvid yes
MP4 No (i tried two times, again i will try, if it will work i will let you know )
MPEG4 with AVI extension yes
MP3 yes
Jpeg yes
WMA yes
WMV no
MPG yes
DVD yes


USB port can play all above files , I tested with 1GB pen drive,
I also tested with USB HDD (2.5 seagate 80GB) it is not working with it.
i also tested with USB 3.5" seagate 160GB HDD , it is not working , it is just saying " waiting " but after 2 min , no positive results.
i used to download lots of movies from torrents sites, all English and Hindi, and i am very happy that all my movies are working in this player, i suggest everyone here to buy this player because it has all futures like Phillips player and it comes with 6 months warranty


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 10, 2007)

How about LG.I'am using it since the past 3 months and it plays divx great.i almost play only divx on it(the movies downloaded from p'bay).it plays all divx formats.


----------



## joe2005 (Nov 11, 2007)

With the LG player are you able to play from external hard disk?I f you can play
please give me the full details of this LG PLAYER.I am in search of one.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 14, 2007)

Philips or Hyundai. Just dont go for LG. I am saying this with my personla experience as I have all the three.


----------



## chits (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Buy a DVD Player which has USB input and the capability to play Divx Video from USB Drive.

Passion from Big Bazar does play Divx from 2GB pen drive but I havent been able to test with USB HDD disk.

Few thing need to keep in mind while testing the USB HDD are

- Test 3.5" with external power thats one reason some 2.5 " HDD are unable to play as DVD player USB port cant provide that much power.

- USB HDD partiton must be FAT32 and lesser than 30 GB .

Passion is definitely better but Philips is more reliable when come to Divx DVD player .In India I dont know whether we have such kind of DVD player which plays Divx from USB HDD but yes in US their is one model which is very very good.

PHILIPS DVD 5982 model : 
support Divx
support Divx playback from USB HDD 
support 1080p upsampling
has HDMI output
value for money $62 only 
classy black finish

*www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/deta..._shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A1VC38T7YXB528&v=glance

DVD player market has gone major revamping another one which is worth mention is 
KiSS : This is CISCO ( remember LinkSYS..its them) 

This has all the facility which Philps has plus support for many other audio video formats like
ogg/aac/mp4a/HD-Divx  and many more 
it has ethernet  and Wi-Fi 
this will make a network of ur laptop and dvd player..some video on ur laptop u can watch on DVD Player without doing anything..

*www-uk.linksys.com/servlet/Satelli...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=5558643212L00
Cons:
Only in UK
No 1080p only 1080i upscale 
HDMI 1.2 instead of HDMI 1.3


Buy a DVD player which has connectivity either USB or Network or both .


----------



## joe2005 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for info ?about Linksys KISS 1600 .Could  someone in INDIA  who bought this Linksys player share their expiertence?.Is it available here ?


----------



## chits (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Joe,

KiSS 1600 is available only in Europe ..it has advatage that power supply will be India one 220-240 V tough u might need to use plug converter..

Amazon UK is seeling for 196 pounds ..costly though..as comared to Philips 5982.. it only has Wi-Fi and ethernet..it a useful feature but not very much for which u have to pay such a price..

*www.amazon.co.uk/Media-Player-Reco...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1195451324&sr=8-1


----------



## PraKs (Nov 20, 2007)

+1 for Passion..

Got it for 1400 Rs..

Awesome plays all files with good video & audio effect.. 

Guys, DVD with USB can play from 2 GB USB Drive.. It will not work with external HDDs of 40,80 GBs


----------



## chits (Nov 20, 2007)

yes passion is value for money as long as it works..its some chinese model..not a branded company..my friend's DVD player dies in 2 weeks it in warranty so get replaced...

have u tried ext powered 3.5" HDD ?..they might be playable..provided FAT32 and partition less than 30 GB..u can try that...


----------



## PraKs (Nov 21, 2007)

I have not tried any EXT HDD. As they told it will not play.

if anyone tries 30+ GB HDD please share. 

Passion product is imported from China.. Anyways Big Bazar gives 6 months warranty on it.. So why worry

Even Philips has 6 month warranty


----------



## chits (Nov 23, 2007)

Philips 3166 also plays Divx videos from USB Drive..havent checked with HDD  yet...so for those who dont rely on passion much..go with this..


----------



## bonny72 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have checked philips 3166 with USB HDD of 80GB with FAT32 (created with partition magic) It works, but passion DVD with same HDD is not working even with 20gb  FAT32 it is not working , I have both player , passion DVD player can play only video in MP4 file no audio, 
Divx and Xvid, MPEG4(avi), WMA and mp3 works fine with passion. 
For good quality go for Philips (arrpx Rs 3300/-)and for less price with good features go for passion (Rs.1400/-) both have SIX months warr


----------



## chits (Dec 30, 2007)

Windows only restrict more than 30 GB in FAT32...
however their are many utility which can let u format whole 120 GB in FAT32.
I have done that using this tool
*www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm

infact use linux to format the 120 GB in FAT32

Finally I am able to use 120 GB with my Philips player..u guys need a cord like this
Get this cable from nehru place or somehwre
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B...&n=172282&s=electronics&qid=1199025570&sr=8-1
put POWER end in LAPTOP
put POWER+DATA in DVD player and the HDD will ..

u guys can try in passion DVD player


----------

